# Cameron Megathread: Girl Bye



## SSJ4 Gogeta (Jul 10, 2015)

Stop sexually objectifying her and appreciate her talents.

Said no one ever


----------



## RR_Believe That (Jul 10, 2015)

She is so fucking hot i'd love to slide my cock between her tits and ass cheeks.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

You're really brave for starting this thread here on this site. I doubt it'll get a lot of action (even the JoJo one got lost in the shuffle) but I'll make sure to post here every now and then. She's grown on me and very underrated in the looks department IMO.
:sherman :ti2


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Ray j hit it, he's a a+ pussy hound so she's got it


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

amhlilhaus said:


> Ray j hit it, he's a a+ pussy hound so she's got it


Did he, Cameron is gorgeous none the less.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

don't see it.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

her butt that's all.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Looking at Cameron's Instagram seems she is on a fitness regime and re-training or repackaging, she posted this recently










Also, whether this is a dietary change for her training idk


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

This girl be lookin good. So underrated here :mj2


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## MeanDeanAmbrose (Jul 16, 2015)

I would break her sexy ass in half but God she sucks so bad at wrestling. At least she's hot so shes got that going for her


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:durant3


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Came here to bash her but man she,s fine. Little thin on the booty side and annoying turnoff attitude but fine nontheless. 7/10. If she had a better shaped booty and better personality she,d be a 9/10


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

She has a pretty face. Rare for WWE.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> She has a pretty face. Rare for WWE.


:kobe

Paige, Lana, Becky, Sasha, Godess Foxxy, Jojo and Renee say hi.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

DemBoy said:


> :kobe
> 
> Paige, Lana, Becky, Sasha, Godess Foxxy, Jojo and Renee say hi.


Different tastes I suppose. Of those only Jojo looks good to me. Sasha can if the camera hits her at the right angle. Paige only for her make up / gimmick.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Different tastes I suppose. Of those only Jojo looks good to me. Sasha can if the camera hits her at the right angle. Paige only for her make up / gimmick.


True, we do have different tastes. But i can be objective and say that other women that doesn't fit my taste look good. Objectively speaking, Cameron is average looking for a WWE diva, but she ain't ugly at all.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

http://officiallyariane.com/New_Site_Coming_Soon.html


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

She is smoking hot, but I don't like her persona or her in promos or in the ring. Basically she's a hot body and pretty face and nothing more.... but that may be enough lol. Unlike Eva Marie, the other no talent pure looks girl (who I think looks like a ******), Cameron I can just gawk at and not care she can't do anything.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

spikingspud said:


>


Gosh, I love the way her ass just doesn't move when she shakes it!... said no one ever.

She's Ew.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

> She's Ew.


 Harsh considering how small her build is, unless she did a Minaj and invested in butt implants etc to make her tiny frame look 'barbie-thick' she never will achieve that natural thickness. Lately she has been on a high impact toning regime and looks alot more smaller but defined.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AAXL98 (Mar 17, 2015)

jcagnee said:


> You're really brave for starting this thread here on this site. I doubt it'll get a lot of action (even the JoJo one got lost in the shuffle) but I'll make sure to post here every now and then. She's grown on me and very underrated in the looks department IMO.
> :sherman :ti2


Nice profile picture of Tiffany :grin2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

www.showgirlzexclusive.com/showgirl/200096/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

http://websta.me/p/1065562464762923585_294778009


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

YES GAWD :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Interview with BET.com of Lift your Voice.

http://www.bet.com/shows/lift-every-voice/news/2015/the-inside-scoop-ariane-andrew.html



> BET: As a WWE Diva, you’re put in the position to be a role model and actively represent your brand 24/7. How has being in the spotlight, shaped how you want people, especially the youth, to view you?
> 
> Ariane: I want to first start off by saying I am not perfect. By being in the spotlight, it can definitely be difficult because, everything I do is scrutinized under the public microscope. I am ultimately an underdog, but I will always prevail.
> 
> ...





> BET: Does the constant media attention and negative comments from fans or media ever bother you? And how do you deal with negative attention?
> 
> Ariane: It's sad to say, but people thrive off of seeing someone fail and putting others down. I have gotten comments that would be very inappropriate to even discuss in this interview.
> 
> ...





> BET: Agreed. The sky is the limit and you really reached a high point with your new single, “Wrong Number,” which is amazing! The song is fun, it’s conscious and it also sets you apart from your wrestling counterparts by showing a different side of you. What do you want your fans to take away from hearing this song?
> 
> Ariane: Thank you for those kinds words. I am so excited to be able to spread a powerful message through music.
> 
> ...





> BET: How do you feel like you’ve grown from this time last year to today? And what improvements would you like to see in yourself as you move forward in any aspect of your life? Be honest!
> 
> Ariane: Every day is a learning experience for me whether it is a good or bad one, and I have no regrets. Life is not perfect and sometimes I feel like life can be a roller coaster ride.
> 
> ...


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Count it ref, COUNT IT :vince4


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

^ Needs to read interview instead of clinging onto past videos.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

SSJ4 Gogeta said:


> Stop sexually objectifying her and appreciate her talents.
> 
> Said no one ever


Can't appreciate what isn't there.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Cameron OWW Profile* - http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/bios/c/cameron/


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

http://www.miamiherald.com/sports/fighting/article34323681.html










Interview starts with Cameron's current activities 


> Just because Ariane Andrew, better known as WWE Diva Cameron, is taking time off from the rigorous WWE travel schedule, that does not mean she is dormant.
> 
> Through her background, education and WWE star power, Cameron is starting an important campaign aptly titled “Wrong #” which is an anti-bullying social media effort.
> 
> She said: “I’m able to launch my own thing to bring awareness to this issue for people who have experienced bullying -- especially with social media being so huge as that’s where the biggest part of bullying is today, cyberbullying.”


and ends with her desire to continue training at NXT 



> Still very active with the company, Cameron wants to continue progressing as a WWE sports entertainer.
> 
> With time off from WWE, Cameron asked to train at NXT, where she can improve and perfect her in-ring skills. *She is currently in a holding pattern, waiting for the official word from her employer on that next phase with WWE.*
> 
> “I’m always working to get to the next step in my life,” she said. “You don’t just want to stay in one spot. You want to progress.”


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:wall


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

You boys are doing a good job highlighting a sadly underappreciated gem. Keep it up.

Especially my boys @spikingspud and @december_blue :tucky


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

http://cache2.asset-cache.net/xd/485627742.mp4?v=1&c=IWSAsset&k=2&d=E6C32585929DF674A46619F7022DA8A7D6D7111452E48A171357A7EB8E69858A9EAB92DF1F95E77C


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

8/10 for Sandow.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Back training at the PC


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

i think any cameron fans should watch NXT In November -.O


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

december_blue said:


>


Watch NXT in November -.O hint hint.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

WWE Inbox


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

That's 1 wild dress/gown, Cameron seems to be rocking purple-like shades lately it looks real good.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

What an entrance :wall :banderas


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Props to [USER]Morrison17[/USER]










No words... :mj2 :tucky


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Is that Athena in this pic?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

spikingspud said:


> Is that Athena in this pic?


Yep, that's Athena.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

> Yep, that's Athena.


Can't wait to see Adrienne start to become a regular on the TV shows.


----------



## Jason Zhan (Dec 19, 2015)

this is really nice..


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

spikingspud said:


>


Is that the same dude from total divas? Or did she leave him? I haven't seen it since season 2.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

> Is that the same dude from total divas? Or did she leave him? I haven't seen it since season 2.


That's J.Ryan La Cour who does PR/Management & Marketing, not 100% if he still works for Cameron's PR but around 2yrs ago he was.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

I know it's a little late but...










That Christmas booty and thighs :banderas


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Happy New Year

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/682695551444361216


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Her awful personality basically ruins her but I'd wreck it in a 1 night stand.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683468651165396992


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Giving back


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

At the PC.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

She is adorable! I really like her (Y)


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow man, seems to be a wonderful time for her, she looks better than ever and becomes more and more beautiful every day.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


:wall


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

http://www.eonline.com/shows/total_divas/news/482830/wwe-diva-ariane-andrew-freaks-out-after-stepping-in-dog-poop-watch-the-clip

Video is hilarious.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Damn she looks so good right now. Clearly been doing them squats


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:wall :banderas


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

http://www.edmontonsun.com/2016/01/04/keeping-fit-wwe-diva-training-for-return-to-prime-time



> “There’s still a lot of things that I would like to accomplish there (in WWE),” she tells Keeping Fit by phone.
> 
> “I didn’t like where I was at the time. I wasn’t happy. I wanted to have a storyline. I wanted to get better and ... sometimes you have to take a few steps backwards in order to move a few steps forward. So that’s what I decided to do. I’m doing that in hopes of coming back bigger and stronger than ever.”


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

FullBody workout


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

https://igcdn-videos-c-6-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t50.2886-16/12708312_1956075377951566_198517701_n.mp4


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

More Full Body Workouts


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Naomi > Cameron


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

VitoCorleone said:


> Naomi > Cameron


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

She's back. Maybe wwe finally realized you need jobbers too and you can't keep recycling the same matches every other week.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Thanks for sharing.


Naomis Butt itself has more charisma and in ring ability than Cameron.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

VitoCorleone said:


> Naomis Butt itself has more charisma and in ring ability than Cameron.


That's great. I like Naomi too. Why come start trouble in a Cameron fan thread though? Troll elsewhere. 

Fandom is subjective. You don't have to like Cameron and it's not my job to make you like her.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

december_blue said:


> That's great. I like Naomi too. Why come start trouble in a Cameron fan thread though? Troll elsewhere.
> 
> Fandom is subjective. You don't have to like Cameron and it's not my job to make you like her.


Does that mean that we can only post positive good Cameron posts here?
Then sorry.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

VitoCorleone said:


> Naomi > Cameron


i guess if you don't care about their faces at all. cameron is cute where as naomi is hideous.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

New Q&A


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Newlock (Oct 5, 2015)

Jingoro said:


> i guess if you don't care about their faces at all. cameron is cute where as naomi is hideous.


 Wow dude you sound really faggoty.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

At ABFF awards 









At OK! Magazine Pre-Grammy Party



















At Grammys Radio Row LA


----------



## Ninjette Enigma (May 16, 2014)

SSJ4 Gogeta said:


> Stop sexually objectifying her and appreciate her talents.
> 
> Said no one ever


Lol you were so closed to getting me pissed.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Newlock said:


> Wow dude you sound really faggoty.


right cuz real men like zoo animals with nice asses


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

At House of Macau LA



























24th Annual Movieguide Awards


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

>


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

december_blue said:


>


:damn Cameron looks damn fine in that red gown bama4


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

She straight up looks like a Brazilian ******


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> She straight up looks like a Brazilian ******


Thanks for your input.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Is she still employed? There's no denying her looks but WWE must be the only place where they pay entertainers for not appearing on their program in over a year. Like why keep Cameron and Rosa Mendes around if you never use them? Simply a waste of money.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

At least Cameron is in NXT trying to get better while Rosa isn't.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

bipartisan101 said:


> Is she still employed? There's no denying her looks but WWE must be the only place where they pay entertainers for not appearing on their program in over a year. Like why keep Cameron and Rosa Mendes around if you never use them? Simply a waste of money.


She's been working in NXT, wrestling isn't the only part of their contract though because they also do awards appearances, charity appearances and photo-shoots on top of other activities.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

spikingspud said:


> She's been working in NXT, wrestling isn't the only part of their contract though because they also do awards appearances, charity appearances and photo-shoots on top of other activities.


I mean that's great and all but it's still a wrestling company so I'd like to see the talent do some...I don't know WRESTLING.

I'll take your word for it that she's on NXT though. I'm not a consistent watcher.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

bipartisan101 said:


> I mean that's great and all but it's still a wrestling company so I'd like to see the talent do some...I don't know WRESTLING.
> 
> I'll take your word for it that she's on NXT though. I'm not a consistent watcher.


Her last wrestling match was March 5 & 6 RTWM in a WWE House show, it was a 6 person tag Cameron was with Tamina & Naomi vs Sasha, Paige & Alicia Fox. 

This was her last NXT match against Alexa Bliss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/26071845946978304


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726071845946978304


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## strawberrie (May 31, 2016)

Why the hate, she's pretty

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

strawberrie said:


> Why the hate, she's pretty
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Some people can't see past their hate due to her being terrible in the ring (also different tastes and such), but yeah I've always thought she was hot, annoying as fuck voice but hot none the less.


----------



## strawberrie (May 31, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Some people can't see past their hate due to her being terrible in the ring (also different tastes and such), but yeah I've always thought she was hot, annoying as fuck voice but hot none the less.


If she wasn't bad towards anybody then that's fine...not to throw shade but I suspect most don't like black girls but whatever [emoji23] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

strawberrie said:


> I suspect most don't like black girls but whatever


I said something similar in the celebrities thread, wondering why it was the same 8 faces over and over. Then I asked for more black girls and asian chicks. Got one of each and then back to vanilla....


----------



## strawberrie (May 31, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> I said something similar in the celebrities thread, wondering why it was the same 8 faces over and over. Then I asked for more black girls and asian chicks. Got one of each and then back to vanilla....


 50 shades of beige all over again 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> I said something similar in the celebrities thread, wondering why it was the same 8 faces over and over. Then I asked for more black girls and asian chicks. Got one of each and then back to vanilla....


I try, but it's kind of disheartening. Most people in that thread just don't seem to like the pics I post of non-white models with a few exceptions. Heck, even pics I post of white girls that aren't in their current rotation of the same 8 faces won't get likes. It's crazy.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

december_blue said:


> I try, but it's kind of disheartening. Most people in that thread just don't seem to like the pics I post of non-white models with a few exceptions. Heck, even pics I post of white girls that aren't in their current rotation of the same 8 faces won't get likes. It's crazy.


And you can't call it "odd" or you just get the different strokes argument...

You know I always wondered why that mod guy (Even Flow?) would make 10 posts, one pic each, of the same photo shoot. For the likes, now I know. You'd think a mod would be above that petty stuff.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1soloim



> THANK YOU. Thank you to all the employees behind the scenes who work hard to provide us with everything we need. Thank you to all the trainers and coaches at the performance center and at NXT who worked with an inexperienced girl like me and taught me so much. Thank you to Mr. McMahon and his family for giving me an opportunity to live out a dream and experience some of the most incredible things. Thank you to all the superstars and divas that have become my family. I have made some lifelong friends and have met some incredible performers who are truly amazing people. And last, but certainly not least THANK YOU to each and every member of the WWE Universe that has shown me love and supported me during my tenure with the WWE. To all the fans that use to tweet me, email me, send me mail and wait in lines to see me I thank you from the bottom of my heart. Without the WWE Universe we are nothing and for that I am truly appreciative. And of course there is also the internet wrestling community, my beloved IWC. I thank you all as well. I may not always agree with you or your methods of expression but I do respect your opinion and I do thank you for pointing out all the things I needed to improve upon. The passion you display and the criticism I received from you almost daily is what fueled me to push harder to learn this business and hone my craft so that one day I could come back and even make you all proud. I wanted to take this one last opportunity to not only thank everyone but to share some of my feelings and thoughts as I ride off into the sunset.
> 
> From being casted on Tough Enough, to being signed to FCW, to getting called up to the main roster and then deciding to go back to NXT, these past few years have been one hell of a roller coaster ride for me. Despite the outcome, I consider myself beyond blessed. Of course all good things must come to an end and not every story has a fairytale ending. Friday was a bittersweet day for me as I received my release. As I think back on all the memories I am filled with a cluster of various emotions; sadness, frustration, happiness, and everything in between. I wanted to make an impact in the WWE not only as a confident and successful African American female but as a role model for young females and underdogs around the world. I wanted to show them that it is possible to prevail against the odds when people think you are undeserving, not good enough or simply don’t fit the mold. We all know that I had no wrestling experience prior to WWE nor had I grown up a diehard wrestling fan. Clearly that was evident when I was eliminated from Tough Enough but since that day I worked extremely hard to learn not only the business and its history but how to compete in the ring. I spent very little time in FCW before I was called up to the main roster. Although, that was an amazing opportunity in hindsight it may have caused me to miss out on some valuable training time that may have eventually led to where we are today.





> After sitting on the sidelines as a spectator for some time I had asked to be taken off the road until the writing team could come up with something for me to do. In the meantime I took it upon myself to hire Carlo Cannon, a phenomenal wrestling talent and good friend, to teach me new moves and work on my in ring skills and techniques. I was hoping to get some of that training that I missed out on when I first broke into the business. I also invested in acting and speech classes to help me with my reactions and promos. Meanwhile, I constantly sent emails to the agents and writers pitching several ideas in hopes of getting a chance to show what I have learned and done during my time away. I had proposed being a manager/valet for a superstar, hosting a comical gossip segment, covering diva and superstar interviews and even a couple storylines for possible gimmicks unfortunately none of them came to fruition. I’m not even entirely sure my ideas were seen or considered but I left no stone unturned. I knew that taking some time off from TV could possibly lead to my release, but I'm relentless, driven, and extremely passionate so I did not want to just sit around and collect a check. I wanted to be a contributor and a valuable asset to the company.
> 
> After some time passed, I spoke with WWE and we decided that I embark on a journey down at NXT. I was desperate to get back in some capacity so I agreed because I felt a fresh new start could ultimately benefit me in the long run. I had one goal in mind and that was to show everyone that I could do this and get back to TV. While I was down there I was getting positive feedback from my peers and the trainers who agreed that I was showing a lot of improvement. I felt more comfortable in the ring and I was always confident in my ability on the microphone so I kept on pushing because I felt I was headed in the right direction. I kept in constant contact with agents on the main roster hoping I could get back into the thick of things. Days turned to weeks and weeks turned to months but nothing seemed to change. Every time I spoke to someone I was told things would change it’s just a matter of time. At the time I believed it so I kept my head down and kept working but since I noticed no change I decided to take matters into my own hands.





> WWE is all about opportunity. Some get opportunities while others may not. The WWE Universe only gets to see and experience what the WWE allows them to. I see it all the time. I am sure you can think of a superstar or diva that the WWE Universe loves and backs blindly but that superstar or diva does not get to the top because he or she may not receive the opportunities to shine. I’m sure you can also think of a superstar or diva that the WWE Universe does not believe in yet he or she is everywhere and provided all opportunities to succeed. It is the nature of the business, there is so much talent but so few opportunities to go around. Sometimes you have to go out there and grab everyone’s attention on your own. Sometimes you just have to reach up and “grab the brass ring” like Mr. McMahon so famously once stated. The day before my release I posted a lengthy statement about the IWC regarding their views and the ways they choose to express their opinions. The statement quickly spread like wildfire, (mainly due to my closing line, which btw was meant to be a sarcastic jab) generating thousands of comments on wrestling sites and was even posted on forbes.com among other outlets. My inbox was quickly flooded with emails, messages and interview requests. My goal was to provoke the fans and parlay that into perhaps a top flight heel gimmick, the former seemed to have worked. I may not come from a wrestling family and I may not possess the raw talent and athleticism that some of the current divas do but what I do have is the charisma and the attitude that can evoke raw emotion from an audience. I may not be your ideal blonde haired, blue eyed American sweetheart but I am a confident and educated (with two degrees) African American bad a** b*tch, which this company has lacked for a long time. As I looked at the female talent on the roster I felt that a full out heel persona was missing, someone like Stephanie McMahon or Vicki Guerrero who the fans love to hate but ultimately respect. Someone that the fans pay to see get beat, someone they pay to come boo and genuinely dislike. I wanted to be that kind of character. Since I was not getting the chance to display that in the ring or on a mic I decided to use the internet and the fans to show the WWE what I could do. I truly feel that if I was given a chance to do promos and play up this heel persona I could have generated tremendous interest and heat. I could have finally showed what I had learned in the ring during my time away and I could have contributed to this tremendous divas revolution. Unfortunately, before that could happen I was given notice of my release.
> 
> So today I turn the page and embark on a new journey. When I began to realize that my time in WWE was winding down I invested in myself and other projects outside of professional wrestling. I can say that I am in a good place both mentally and financially. Although it is sad that I no longer will be with the WWE I am proud of my hard work and I am happy knowing that I did everything I could from my end. Where I go from here and what I do is still a work in progress but I can promise you that this will not be the last that you hear of Ariane Andrew. Whether I continue my pro wrestling career or build on my other projects I will always give it my all and I will also lean on your love and support. I won’t say goodbye…I’ll simply say thank you and I will see you again soon
> 
> ...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

It's sad that so much truth came from the "untalented black girl." That last paragraph...woo


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

december_blue said:


>



Oh my


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PinkPanther21 (May 10, 2008)

Gorgeous bod on Ariane/Cameron


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Guess who's on her way back to SD Live! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036686976907239424


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Crasp said:


> Guess who's on her way back to SD Live!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036686976907239424


Hahaha I hope! This would be awesome. Always been a big fan of Cameron.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Hahaha I hope! This would be awesome. Always been a big fan of Cameron.


Yup. And perhaps at Evolution they can do Melina vs Alicia Fox II with Cameron as guest referee!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

GetDown said:


> Count it ref, COUNT IT :vince4


That outfit, ooft!!!

Dont think they would get away with that these days


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 1125howard (May 29, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

I like her smile.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

She's back in wrestling!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

She's back!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Can't wait to see her back in the Rumble!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

She gets a lot of hate, but she's still one of the hottest women to come through WWE. In my opinion.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------

